# FSA SL-K Compact 34/50 Weights



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Maybe my scale is off.
I'm getting 809 grams complete with BB, washers, etc. etc. etc.
That's 100 grams more than advertised if I'm not mistaken  

- Sorry if this has been discussed to death, these puppies are fresh off the boat with supposedly "improved chainrings"....... We'll see I guess


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Half these companies are BS, that new super saddle that is like 65 grams, I mean the name is even 65 something, I believe it is 74 grams. It's all crap.

Kyle


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*To verify weight go to Weight Weenies*



DMFT said:


> Maybe my scale is off.
> I'm getting 809 grams complete with BB, washers, etc. etc. etc.
> That's 100 grams more than advertised if I'm not mistaken
> 
> - Sorry if this has been discussed to death, these puppies are fresh off the boat with supposedly "improved chainrings"....... We'll see I guess


They have a large listing of accurate weight on most components. I use this site http://weightweenies.starbike.com/ before I buy anything base on weight.


----------

